# Pigeons, Parrots, and Ducklings at Macy's



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

I've been reading the board but haven't had time of late to do much posting. 
These pictures turned out terrible but am sharing them anyway.
I a member of the Board of Directors for The Lily Sanctuary
which is a parrot rescue and retreat. This was our third time to be
invited to participate in a charity event sponsored by Macy's, and
these are some pictures taken there today. It's a real hoot for those
shoppin til they're droppin to suddenly find themselves face to face
with a macaw, cockatoo or other parrot (or bird) inside the Macy's store. 
Mr. Nibbles attended the last event but due to molting felt he wasn't
nearly handsome enough to attend this year .. he's a very vain Muscovy!
So, the pigeons and the ducklings went in his place.

http://www.rims.net/2005Oct01

Good pictures of the Lily Sanctuary birds can be seen at:
http://www.lilysanctuary.org

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Terry,

What a great idea to bring pigeons to Macy's for the shoppers to meet. Pics weren't the easiest to view, but you get the idea!

Thanks,

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Excellent!!! The vast majority of folks don't know anything about pigeons except a fleeting glimpse of a feral flock or an encounter with their poop. What a great way to let them see pet birds up close and personal. It's hard to like something if you don't know about it.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh the pigeons were just so cute! Especially the dark one. Yes, it would be nice if the general public could learn to be more appreciative of the pigeon. If they only knew how wonderful those birds are, maybe they could be more acceptive of them. But mostly all they ever get portrayed as are dirty rodents. Even most of the books written on them just portray them as city birds in a scientific way - mostly to discuss ways of reducing their numbers. There's needs to be a heart-warming book written about them. Something to show the human side of them. A fictional story about the life of a pigeon. If only I could write well, I'd try it myself but I'm lousy at writing stories.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful surprise going shopping and being able to see all these loveable birds. I sure would have enjoyed that, myself.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

